#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  >  花名錄  初章更新(3/16)\OWO/!

## 咖啡

序章   折花



一個微雨的清晨。

今日天氣有些起霧，透過薄霧望去的庭院猶如蒙上一層薄紗似的，牡丹淡黃色的花蕊含著露珠，層疊有致的花瓣輕吐芬芳。

庭院緊鄰著皇帝的寢宮，隔著絳紅色的紗幔，偌大的床裡傳出一陣又一陣的激烈的呻吟聲。

那是十分誘人的愉悅低吟，混合著低啞的喘息，最後只聽到一陣尖細的長鳴，然後一切便結束在那個聲音之下。

「皇上……」一名身穿全黑服飾的狼龍在帳外半跪著垂著頭，銀白色的長髮襯托出他不凡的氣質。

「那群人又在吵什麼……？」緋紅的帳內，一個慵懶的男聲傳出。

「久未見您上朝，朝臣都十分惶恐……」繼續垂著頭，跪著的狼龍努力使自己的語調能聽起來平穩一點，他不想讓聖上聽出他的擔憂。

「已經下令說朕要養病，在這期間內無法上朝了，還想要朕如何呢……」

「屬下明白，但還請皇上偶爾關心一下朝政吧。」表情雖然冷然，但是左邊沒被長髮蓋住的紅眼卻顯出無限的擔憂。

「我說，涅安……」在帳內的皇帝開口，語調有些輕佻，「你就別擔心朕了。」

「阿—」聽到這句話的涅安全身顫抖了一下，「微、微臣只是想請皇上注意政事，別無他意。」

然後，緊閉著的帳幕被拉開，當今聖上並未穿著任何衣物便緩緩走出。

「皇上的龍體為重，所以請不要這樣輕忽，萬一您真的生病，屬下不知道該如何是好……」早已習慣主子這樣的行為，見到此景的涅安有些無奈的開口，但他不敢起身，只是繼續半跪著。

「既然這麼在乎朕的身體啊……」擁有灰白色毛皮的狼獸人還是一貫的慵懶嗓音，紫色的眼瞳帶著笑意的看著面前半跪的狼龍人，移動至他面前，伸出手輕抬他的下巴。

「皇上…！」涅安被這突如其來的舉動嚇的稍稍後退了一步。

「幫朕更衣吧。」皇帝對著被驚嚇的涅安微笑，看著正在呆愣的下屬，惡意的用手指輕搔他的下巴。

「屬、屬下遵命。」狼龍面色有些微紅的別過頭，他起身。

狼人兩手張開，在旁服侍著的狼龍則是幫忙套上白色的褻衣，並拿起桌子上早已準備好的黃色外袍披在皇帝的身上。

「涅安……」

「請問皇上有何吩咐?」正在幫自己主子扣緊腰帶的涅安疑惑的問。

「朕數次邀你共度春宵一夜，但你總是推託，朕深感難過。」

「皇、皇上應以國事為重，龍體為要，而不是跟屬下締結兒女私情……」涅安一邊整理龍袍的下襬，一邊故做冷靜的說道。

「你還真是沒變呢……」皇帝只是淺笑著看著涅安。

涅安沒有回應，他只是默默的整理著。

就算接受聖上的邀請，那又如何？

春宵一夜，度過的也不過是那一夜的春宵。

在那之後，自己又有什麼價值呢？

他不知道，他也不敢去猜想，所以他不想打破任何關係，以免產生無法預期的變化。

「沒關係，朕明白你想什麼。」回應涅安的無語，皇帝只是如此說道。

「所以請別為難屬下……」涅安不知道皇上是否看穿他的心思，淡然的回應道。

「朕知道可愛的小涅安遲遲不答應朕的理由喔。」皇帝看著對方的臉更加憂愁，臉上透露出想捉弄對方的笑意。

涅安聽見此語，面色有些緊張的吞了口水。

皇帝看著涅安的反應，笑意更盛，嘴貼進對方的耳朵，從口腔吐出的熱氣讓涅安敏感的耳朵顫動了一下。

「只是害羞了對吧。」幾乎是用對著情人私語的寵溺口氣說著。

「才、才不是……！」涅安敏感的耳廓縮了一下，聲音稍大的說著。

「逗你玩的。」皇帝開心的笑出來，輕拍著涅安的肩膀，安撫著對方的情緒。

「這樣逗屬下，叫屬下如何反應。」涅安的眼神透出一絲無奈。

「沒有如何啊，看你眉頭深鎖想讓你開心點。」

「屬下並沒有眉頭深鎖，只是有些疲倦罷了。」涅安當然怎麼也不肯承認自己的擔憂。

「那就去睡一下吧，不用徹夜守著我。」

「萬一皇上在這段時間受到襲擊，屬下該如何是好！」

「聽話，去睡一下。」一改剛剛的輕挑，聲音變的富有威壓。

「可是—」還想要說什麼的涅安，未成句的言語被硬生生打斷。

「我說，去睡，現在。」簡短的語調，但是聽起來有種不容違抗的氣勢。

「屬下……遵命。」涅安微微躬了身，不在多說什麼便快步離去。

「真是不聽話的孩子呢。」望著涅安離去的背影，皇帝的唇勾起了一抹笑意。

隨手拿起書櫃上的紅色冊子，翻開後仔細思索著。

「接下來，朕該處理誰比較好呢？」視線移向庭院盛放的牡丹，緩步移至庭院，順手折了一朵嫩紅的牡丹，唇拉開一抹弧度。

接著，便將那嬌艷欲滴的花朵揉在掌中，狠狠捏碎。


—————————————————————————————————————————————

感謝大家蒸餃(?)的支持
花名錄正式的開催了w
這個序章恭喜可愛的小涅安出場了ww(?
然後想要回文的各位
也歡迎跟我分享一下看完得心得喔w

順便說說好感度有沒有提升(?

----------


## 玄音曈狼

窩哩哥喔銬銬有昏君啊啊啊！！wwwwwwwwwww

一開場就醬子威震天下威風堂堂以後肯定神展開啊啊啊啊啊wwww！！！！

涅安小弟弟就這麼被玩弄出場了，慘了慘了慘了wwww！！這天然萌屬性是腫磨回事啊喂WWW！！我一直不知道涅安小弟弟原來這麼可愛啊！！可惡！！

不過段在這裡根本叼胃口啊！不可以卡肉！不可以停水！！期待阿啊！

----------


## 房兔·蘭陵柳

搶到頭香！~~（？）
色氣滿滿的女王攻皇帝真是太棒了（喂……），感覺能把全朝堂都吃干抹凈收為後宮的樣子，噢噢兔子的腐魂在猛烈燃燒！
傲嬌軟萌的小涅安不幸在序章就被皇上攻略，真是令（xi）人（wen）垂（le）淚（jian），看樣子絕對是要一回至少推倒一個的節奏啊，沒準還能開個相關的競猜環節（你真是夠了）
咖啡姊寫這樣的文如此得心應手真不愧是資深腐女啊……總之太棒了（各種意義上）

----------


## 傲斯頓

咖啡光在序章就這麼的刺激以後會變得怎麼樣阿阿阿ww!!!
真是個昏庸的皇上阿阿阿www

但是涅安真的好口愛呀www!!!
萌死了~w

下一個被處理的是誰呢ww真好奇w

----------


## 狼の寂

咖啡的文居然如此強大
不但文稿神速，連進展也快到令咱不禁捏一把冷汗吶!  (擦汗
 好險咱沒報名，看來咱當初的決定是對的(? w 

真要評論的話呢...
昏君一個不解釋  (x
居然完全不理會朝政，轉而跑去攻略下屬www
還真的完全符合咖啡的形象呢  XDD  (不
總覺得最後的結局會是    
朝廷被皇帝全數攻略完畢，而權利結構也因動亂而隨之崩毀  (無誤

照這節奏發展下來的話，應該每章會出現一位受害者  XDD

捏碎花朵象徵著咖啡擁有的某種性格，但沒有明說，是吧?  (頗黑的   (( 不


雖說以上做出此些評論，但這文寫得實在很妙
非但人物刻劃的十分鮮明，故事的演進也非常流暢，不會說有不通順的地方
故事中角色的特質也透過對話與思維，描述的很詳細

真的是部很棒的作品

非常期待續集的發展www

----------


## 小芸

天啊一開始就這麼的......(????
咖啡真的超級強的ww
涅安被皇上玩弄的好害羞(<?????
好奇下個被皇上玩弄是誰(誤
話說一開始那個聲音是怎麼回事owo
整篇看下來就好友咖啡的感覺..(?
好八以上!!~~(逃走
期待下一章>w<(????

----------


## 極風

一開始看到徵角文時還滿畏懼的

沒想到內容這麼吸引   (?

不知不覺間竟然全部看完了

小涅竟然是第一位出場的後宮

越來越期待接下來的劇情了   XD

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

迅速的看完了，山雨欲來風滿樓的初章，不過山是什麼山，還不清楚呢？
或許該具備的空間感、歷史感，要等到下一章才會有交待吧？
目前看來帶入感不太夠，目前看來皇帝好男色，通常皇帝的愛好也會影響平民，
一般老百姓愛好龍陽之癖的情況應該也會增加，或許也有所謂男娼館也說不定？
當然依古代的人口需求觀念，一定也有人持反對意見，相信這些會是不得不提到的衝突點吧？
「逗你玩的。」皇帝開心的笑出來，輕拍著涅安的肩膀，安撫著對方的情緒。

「這樣逗屬下，叫屬下如何反應。」涅安的眼神透出一絲無奈。

「沒有如何啊，看你眉頭深鎖想讓你開心點。」

「屬下並沒有眉頭深鎖，只是有些疲倦罷了。」涅安當然怎麼也不肯承認自己的擔憂。 

「那就去睡一下吧，不用徹夜守著我。」這一句我應該改用朕，寫完記得回頭看看。 然後上頭各句後面的敘述有些虛弱，可以刪去或者加深獸體的動作描述等，以和一般的小說有些差別，

「屬下……遵命。」涅安微微躬了身，不在多說什麼便快步離去。 在再要分喔。
 以上，大概是感覺和建議吧？ 其實還需要多看幾次才能更完善些吧？

----------


## 咖啡

初章  雪香蘭


夭饒向晚春後，慣因欹晴景。

闔上緋色的小冊，皇帝緩步慢移的走出寢房。

「應該去確認一些事呢。」

聽起來有些輕挑，九五至尊如他，向來就是如此。

帶了五六位面貌姣好的童僕隨侍，涅安已經歇了，沒他陪著，牡丹也不若記憶中嬌嫩。

去太醫院的一路上皇帝與侍童嬉戲笑鬧，就這樣走著走著，到了玉清池畔。

柳嚲鶯嬌，春光明媚。

自拱橋外看，天空青藍潔淨接連著清澈的池水，上下天光，一碧萬傾。

碧藍的池水中有著各色錦鯉，有紅有白，斑斕奪目，在水中悠游自在。柳樹篩落飽滿天光，加上波光粼粼，漾漾動人。

蓮葉田田，連綿開展，只可惜現在未逢花期，不然更能點綴這大好景致。

有花，又怎能不有佳人?

在水一方，亭中一人，是一位以白毛為底，帶著黑色斑紋的虎斑貓獸人，那襲紫中帶白的從四品朝服，紫色綢緞綰成的髮上有一隻金色髮簪，微風拂不盡那兩鬢下的淡愁，在等著誰呢?

嬌豔的春景，配上在亭中的佳人，更顯得相得益彰。

雙目微倪，欣賞著對方輕瘦高挑的身姿，可是那個人好像還是沒注意到，只是撫摸著石桌上的古箏，像是在思考著什麼一樣。

皇帝命令跟在自己身後的侍童在橋上等候，環視了一下四周的風景，他略過奼紫嫣紅，最後選了一株在茵綠草地上的白色小花摘下，小心翼翼往亭子處走去。

等到皇帝已經與他相距在五步之內，那人才後知後覺的轉過身。

「吾皇萬歲萬萬歲！」看到來人，白色的貓獸人面露訝相，但不一會表情又如底下的池面一般平靜，行了跪禮後才說:「聖上親臨，臣有失遠迎，還請恕罪……。」

「愛卿快平身吧。」皇帝只是看著面前跪下的貓獸人，完全不在意的笑著。

「謝皇上。」他起身，紫中戴銀的半垂瞳子美麗而清澈，似乎有許多心事。

「縹晟，你的臉色好像不太好，朕請太醫幫你補補身子吧？」看著有些消瘦的佳人，語帶不捨的問道。

「請皇上別費心，臣只是最近政務有些繁忙，等一切走上軌道後就不要緊的。」縹晟還是有些不習慣皇上對自己表現出來的溫柔，下意識的閃避了對方的視線，仔細斟酌字句之後才敢秉告。

「也是，畢竟禮部尚書可不好當。但是政務並非一朝一夕便能成事，你若垮了，朕可是會心疼的。」皇帝將身體更加靠近縹晟，露出溫柔的微笑，趁著縹晟一瞬間的失神，順手把剛剛摘的小白花朵插進對方耳上的髮絲間。

眼睛微微睜大，有些不解的看著皇上，發愣了一會兒，才意識到自己的耳上被裝飾了小花朵。

「這是雪香蘭，感覺跟你很配就摘來了。」皇帝看著他五官端正的臉蛋，柔順的白色髮絲，脫俗的氣息跟這朵花在相配不過了。

「雪…香蘭……？」縹晟伸出手撫摸著自己耳上的細小花朵，當他記起這種花象徵的意義之後，心中便像是被觸動般的泛起一陣陣漣漪。

「真的很好看呢。」皇帝將臉微微的靠近對方，紫眸對視著，熾熱的話語隨著吐息噴在縹晟的臉上，手環上了纖細的腰幹，動作如此小心為的就是不讓他築起防衛心
。
「請問皇上特地來找臣有何急事？」縹晟將手抵在皇帝的胸前，輕柔的推拒。

那種力道，三分抵抗，七分遷就，全是一派讓他醉去的，嬌柔。

皇帝仔細觀察縹晟臉色，表情雖然沒有太大的變化，但是看起來並沒有之前的冷淡，知道對方已經不似之前的態度，如冰霜般的心已經漸漸被打動。

但是一次給予太多刺激反而會在成反效果，所以，要慢慢的來。

看穿縹晟想轉移話題，他也不追問，只是釣著他的胃口，鬆開了纏在縹晟腰際的手。

「我的愛卿，一定要有急事才能找你嗎?」皇帝心中升起了想逗弄的惡意，對他露出意味不明的笑容。

「請不要曲解臣的意思。」剛剛稍微放鬆的表情瞬間轉的正經，縹晟的眼神十分認真。

「朕只是在說事實。」皇帝看到對方有趣的反應，有些平靜的反駁。

「皇上……」縹晟用手扶著額頭，有些受不了的嘆氣，語氣很是無奈。

感覺到對方的認真，皇帝也收起了輕挑。

「朕並非特來此地，不過既然你問起……」眸光一暗，聲音變的有些沉，「之前交代你一事，不知辦的如何？」
「關於那件事已經辦的妥貼，請皇上放心，臣過幾日就給您送去。」縹晟會意微頷。

「朕就知道交代給你是一個在好不過的選擇。」皇帝聽見對方的保證，表情恢復成平常的笑容，輕拍了他的肩膀。

「臣下對皇上交代的事自然不負所託。」縹晟認真的說著，自己的辦事能力向來是極有效率的。

「朕相信你。」皇帝沒有多說什麼，只是淡淡的輕吐出這句話。

「還請皇上耐心等待臣的消息。」縹晟低著頭謹慎的答道，雖然皇上現在看來是信任著自己，但還是不能大意。

「等你辦成之後，就期待朕的賞賜吧。」極具誘惑力的低沉男聲，透著情慾的氣息，在縹晟的耳邊響起。

「那麼，朕先離開了。」皇上看著眼前低著頭的縹晟，眼神移到石桌上的古箏，輕笑的說道。

「微臣恭送皇上。」縹晟躬了身，眉目半垂，神色恭敬。

皇帝慢慢走回橋上，他聞著空氣中的淡香，那是雪香蘭散發的香味。

悠靜淡雅，雖不是引人注目，卻是記憶深刻。

就像那紛雜世界中的，一抹雪白。


縹晟依然在亭中佇立著。

他望著皇帝離去的身影，手，輕柔的撫上那裝飾在自己耳上的白色花朵。

微風吹起，他雪白的髮絲也翩然舞起。

皇上的贈花，不知是否有意?

那纏在自己腰間的手，是如此溫柔，如此的小心翼翼。

回想著，心中不由得升起了一絲暖意。


—————————————————————————————————————————————

拖了好久終於來更新一次了ww
感謝大家的支持
這次的出場的角色是縹晟
不知道大家喜歡嗎ww?
我還滿努力的(?
那麼要到太醫院，大家都知道是誰要出場了吧www(笑


瞳瞳:
我知道涅安小弟弟超萌不要基動(無錯字
抱歉更新的又是釣胃口XD

房兔:
也不是說一回推一個
是照感覺推
一個打十個也有可能(炸

小傲:
我知道你想被處理
朕會早日處理你的ww(?

小寂:
感謝支持www
不過你沒報名你玩蛋惹(無錯字

傻氣:
乖孩子不要逃走wwww(?

極風:
不要畏懼www
你也可以來吃蒸餃阿w

小卡羅:
果然是卡羅把盲點挑出來了w
這部分我會仔細想想的wwww

----------


## 小白熊

不愧是咖啡=w=  (點頭
果然已經超越卡羅(?
期待下一篇文 (其實是看著其他獸被處理www

----------


## 月光銀牙

帶著期待(想看其他獸被料理)+傷害(自己會被料理)=必定傷害

   終於出初章了，等了好久

   下一個應該是...... :jcdragon-crazy: 

    (路人甲:可憐喔!等到瘋了)

    下一章加油啦

----------


## 傲斯頓

我不想被處理w!!!
微臣知道皇上已經累了快去休息吧w
更新什麼的可以等以後再說w!!!

----------


## 阿翔

總是強迫我想什麼感想，啊就不是我的style想不出來咩…算了……

感覺卡羅會說寫得好也不是沒有理由，
至少就我看來（？）語句是蠻詩情畫意的啦。
只是身為皇上這種四處遊盪不務政事的態度真的大丈夫？
不過看你平日的作風也差不多是這樣所以就算了
看起來很擅長描寫人物的形象，外表與表情，還有動作，
都是我明知道要注重但是卻寫不出來的東西嗯。（不）

……不行了，吐不出來（扶額）
我還是只能說，我要期待小天天啦……

----------


## 涅安X

我一點也不萌啦
話說為什麼不早日處理鱷魚呢（？
最後祝聖上寫作順利OWO
（好像有點短不過沒差）

----------


## 房兔·蘭陵柳

噢噢噢噢終於更新了，聖上萬歲！！
第二只被推的臣下已見公婆（？）了可(yuan)喜(yuan)可(bu)賀(gou)
除了語言動作之外，場景的描寫也十分有畫面感，皇家園林就是美啊
既然昏君的聖駕來到了太醫院下一個攻略的自然就是各位太醫啦~
（誒等等咱的延陵桑怎麼沒在太醫列表裏？！陛下微臣求幸啊QAQ）

----------


## 獨自孤獨

咖啡大大我有個問題，上升到多少才算攻略完成?\^。W。^/ 所以我先暫時訂為10分，目前縹晟從0上升0.2。所以咖啡快攻略把我吃淨吧\^W^/  咖啡加油*>u<*

----------

